# last weekend for the tin boat



## fishhog (Sep 26, 2007)

well this will be the last weekend for our boat this season. I will post the pics on our return. Jr and I are not looking forward to it  , but it has been a great seaon for us.  

fishhog sr


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear that - What do you do when you cannot go fishing?


----------



## Jim (Sep 27, 2007)

Ice fish!


----------



## fishhog (Sep 27, 2007)

there is not much we can do, my son can't take the cold. So I built us a theater 80inch screen and 5.1 sound. And Walmart has the movies for $5to$10.

And there is allways watching you guys catch them for us lol



Fishhog sr


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 27, 2007)

I am willing to help your watching - hopefully will have a great report with some sweet pics up after this weekend.

Enjoy the Movies - post if you come across anything really good or really bad

Thanks


----------



## Icefisher15 (Sep 27, 2007)

Jim said:


> Ice fish!


Im right along with Jim on this one, id actually prefer icefishing most days over open water.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 28, 2007)

fishhog said:


> there is not much we can do, my son can't take the cold. So I built us a theater 80inch screen and 5.1 sound. And Walmart has the movies for $5to$10.
> 
> And there is allways watching you guys catch them for us lol
> 
> ...



I hear that fishhog!! I put together a sony 800 watt 5.1 with a sony dvd player on a JVC 32" T.V. JustfishN got the JVC T.V.. I my self am a sony man but the price was rite.


fishnfever


----------

